# ECCO shoes .co. uk  fake or genuine?



## Zelda1959 (18 Dec 2018)

I think I might have bought from a fake ECCO website called ECCO shoes co.uk I booked 2 pairs of shoes for 200 pounds, and paid by my UK credit card but have not received any confirmation and no answer from the contact number? Any thoughts would be appreciated, other than I am an idiot!

Update - the actual web address is  www.eccoshoesuk.com


----------



## Cervelo (18 Dec 2018)

Charge back on your CC if the shoes don't arrive, I always use Trustpilot to check out if websites are legit or to get a feel if their service or goods are legit


----------



## noproblem (18 Dec 2018)

Zelda,
It might not be so bad going on these posts


*The Official ECCO Shop Reviews | Read Customer Service Reviews ...*

https://ie.trustpilot.com/review/ecco.com


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Dec 2018)

noproblem said:


> It might not be so bad going on these posts



OP visited a .co.uk site not a .com site


----------



## noproblem (18 Dec 2018)

Oh Dear. Sorry.


----------



## Zelda1959 (19 Dec 2018)

Thanks for the advice about Trust Pilot.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Dec 2018)

There is no website with this address

ECCO shoes co.uk 

Was it this site you bought your shoes from?

https://ie.trustpilot.com/review/www.eccoshoeshop.co.uk

There is only one review which suggests that it might be a scam.

The site seems to be gone now. 

Brendan


----------



## Cervelo (19 Dec 2018)

Brendan
Try ECCO shoes co.uk in your google search
click on the eccoshoesuk.com link
then put the address in trustpilot
and you'll get 19 bad reviews

I have to say from first looks it does look exactly like the real Ecco shoes website


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Dec 2018)

OK, I have reviewed those site reviews.

I had seen that site and assumed it was official.  If I had been in the market, I would have ordered from them. 

They all got shoes, so it's not a total scam.

Maybe they are not ECCO shoes.

Amazing that the offical ECCO can't get the site closed down or get Google to stop finding it.

Brendan


----------



## Cervelo (19 Dec 2018)

I've just emailed Ecco to ask if its a legit website, we'll see what comes back


----------



## grenzgebiet (19 Dec 2018)

If you go to the official Ecco.com "buy online" webpage and select UK as your country the website comes out as :  https://gb.ecco.com/en-GB
so I assume that is the adress of the official UK online shop.
The Irish one is: https://ie.ecco.com/en-IE.  This one is definately OK - have used it many times.


----------



## Zelda1959 (19 Dec 2018)

I agree I wish ECCO could get it shut down. I guess I have lost my 200 quid.


----------



## Zelda1959 (19 Dec 2018)

Also when you look at the website, they have all the shoes in all sizes that should have warned me.


----------



## Zebedee (19 Dec 2018)

Re trustpilot, watch out for links to trustpilot on the vendors screen. For some reason they filter the good reviews. If you search for trustpilot on google you get to see the truth. 

I found this with euglobal central. I had never heard about this outfit before. I clicked on trustpilot from their website and all was good. So I ordered a pair of headphones (cheaper than the competition - not too good to be true). It was only afterwards I saw the real trustpilot with all the complaints (non delivery, no customer service). When I looked at their website closely I saw that they were Chinese. So I thought maybe customs charges as well. Anyway after a few weeks I received nothing so put it down to experience. 

Then one day they turned up, no customs charges etc. Headphones were brand new, not ripoffs and are working to this day! I count myself lucky.


----------



## Jazz01 (19 Dec 2018)

Zelda1959 said:


> I guess I have lost my 200 quid.





Cervelo said:


> Charge back on your CC if the shoes don't arrive



Zelda - did you pay by credit card? If so, get a charge back as recommended ...


----------



## Zelda1959 (19 Dec 2018)

Yes, I paid with my UK credit card. How do I get a chatgc back?


----------



## Cervelo (19 Dec 2018)

I've haven't had to do it myself but my better half had to do when PayPal wouldn't refund after a non-delivery in Spain
Afaik just contact your bank or CC provider, tell them that you ordered shoes from the website and they haven't arrived and you'd like your money back through charge back
you will probably have to wait a certain amount of time to allow for slow postage before the bank will refund


----------



## Leo (19 Dec 2018)

Zelda1959 said:


> I agree I wish ECCO could get it shut down. I guess I have lost my 200 quid.



It can be very difficult to get such sites shut down, and it's almost impossible for the big brands to get anywhere close to keeping on top of this.


----------



## Merlin (21 Dec 2018)

Cervelo said:


> I've haven't had to do it myself but my better half had to do when PayPal wouldn't refund after a non-delivery in Spain
> Afaik just contact your bank or CC provider, tell them that you ordered shoes from the website and they haven't arrived and you'd like your money back through charge back
> you will probably have to wait a certain amount of time to allow for slow postage before the bank will refund


@Zelda1959 
I experienced a very similar issue about 2 months ago (fake website, that disappeared after 2 days - no order confirmation etc.) I called my bank (AIB) explained the situation and asked for
a chargeback. I had to send them a letter providing the details, website URL, screenshot of the order screen etc.) but that was all. Had the money back in my account 2 weeks later.

Merlin


----------



## Cervelo (21 Dec 2018)

Cervelo said:


> I've just emailed Ecco to ask if its a legit website, we'll see what comes back



Got a response from ECCO

Good morning,
Thank you for contacting the ECCO customer service team.

ECCOSHOESUK is indeed a valid and real ECCO retailer that is affiliated with the ECCO company.

ECCOSHOESUK
Telephone: *01823 426035*
Email: *customercareuk@ecco.com
If you have any additional comments, questions, and/or concerns please communicate them with ECCOSHOEUK.
We wish you a wonderful rest of your day, and a splendid holiday.*

Best regards
Jason Edwards
ECCO Customer Care


So the shoes might be on there way after all


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Dec 2018)

Cervelo said:


> Got a response from ECCO



Are you sure you emailed the genuine ECCO website?


----------



## Cervelo (21 Dec 2018)

As far as I know
customercare@ecco.com


----------



## mts (21 Dec 2018)

I have bought shoes from this website and it is legit. I have also returned shoes with no problem. Communication isn’t great but the shoes will arrive.


----------



## Zelda1959 (23 Dec 2018)

Thanks so much. Hopefully the shoes will arrive but I would never buy from them again. I find it very odd when you log onto the site they have every shoe in every size in stock.


----------



## vandriver (23 Dec 2018)

How do you log into a site that no longer exists?


----------



## Leo (2 Jan 2019)

Zelda1959 said:


> Thanks so much. Hopefully the shoes will arrive but I would never buy from them again. I find it very odd when you log onto the site they have every shoe in every size in stock.



Not at all unusual for a local front website such as this with access to central warehousing and so sizes will only start to go out of stock as those designs are discontinued.


----------



## Zelda1959 (3 Jan 2019)

I know what you are saying but the ECCO.co.uk website and also ECCO.com did not have a full range of sizes which is why I ended up using ecco shoes website.


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2019)

There is no ecco.co.uk site...  There's the parent ecco.com or the UK affiliate gb.ecco.com...  The eccoshoes.co.uk site is showing lots of model/size combos as out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Zelda1959 (4 Jan 2019)

The delivery arrived via An Post Address Pal. I ordered 2 pairs of size 41, I received 1size 41 and 1 size 39.


----------



## Zelda1959 (4 Jan 2019)

Leo said:


> There is no ecco.co.uk site...  There's the parent ecco.com or the UK affiliate gb.ecco.com...  The eccoshoes.co.uk site is showing lots of model/size combos as out of stock at the moment.



Sorry should have said eccoshoesuk.com


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Jan 2019)

Zelda1959 said:


> I received 1size 41 and 1 size 39.



That is probably what they mean by "5% off" 

Brendan


----------

